# Variador Yaskawa , tengo problema para conectar señal 4-20 ma



## jorge granados escoto (Jul 10, 2013)

agradecería mucho si alguien me dijera si puedo conectar 4-20 ma desde un controlador directamenta a la entrada analógica del variador yaskawa o necesito una resistencia de 250 ohms en paralelo al común.
ya probe con un potenciómetro de 10k y si funciona bien pero ahora quiero controlar la velocidad de un motor desde un controlador omrom con salida de 4-20 ma, espero alguien me pueda orintar, gracias de antemano ...


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 10, 2013)

Que modelo es tu variador??. Tiene entrada analógica configurable en corriente o tensión o es fija en tensión??

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## jorge granados escoto (Jul 10, 2013)

gracias: es un yaskawa J7 Drive y en el parámetro¨"n03" puedo seleccionar; potenciómetro,4-20 o´0-10v y en las letras de las terminales es; FC para 0v y FR para positivo 4-20 ma y también dice entre paréntesis (4-20 ma 250 ohms), pero no le he metido señal por temor de dañar el control o el variador.
 y recuerdo como referencia que algunos contoles en su entrada le ponía una resistencia en paralelo para poder meterle la señel de 4-20 desde una fuente de 24v en serie con el transmisor de la variable a controlar, bueno espero no hacer mas confuso el problema, gracias por tu atencion


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 10, 2013)

Hola si es posible de hacer , además de cambiar el parametro N03 debes cambiar la posición de un micro switch que esta encima de las bornas del control del variador de V a I, con ese switch colocas un resistencia interna de 250 ohmios para poder recibir la señal de 4-20 mA

Saludos


----------



## jorge granados escoto (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok voy a buscar el switch y en cuanto lo pruebe me comunico, muchas gracias por la ayuda
Buen dia


----------



## jorge granados escoto (Jul 18, 2013)

Juan Jose y Luis Eduardo; muchas gracias por su aportación, encontré el switch en el variador, lo puse en corriente, le simule 4-20ma con el controlador en manual y el variador previamente configurado a corriente, me dio de 0 a 60 hz en la salida al motor, funcionando muy bien. saludos a todos y pónganle ganas.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 19, 2013)

Jorge 

Si vas a utilizar el guardamotor a la salida del VFD es mejor que lo quites, por que si se llega a disparar y el variador esta en RUN y lo reposicionas...... adios variador!!!

Me alegra saber que te sirvió la información, para eso es este foro!!!!

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 19, 2013)

Totalmente de acuerdo. Guardamotor vá a la entrada de linea del variador. El espejo de corriente del variador y la Ith bien configurada te protegen de sobrecorrientes

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## jorge granados escoto (Jul 22, 2013)

Muchas gracias por la observación, aun sigo haciendo pruebas con el control ajustando proporcional integral y derivativa, pero no me había percatado de lo que me están diciendo, que bueno que no se me ha quemado el variador.
A partir de hoy lo conecto como ustedes dicen y de nuevo les agradesco su atención, saludos


----------



## juanchi23 (Oct 24, 2013)

hola. no se si me podrian ayudar.. cual seria la distancia maxima a la que se puede transmitir una señal de 4-20 ma. de un transductor de presion... necesito transmitir esta señal hasta una distancia maxima de aprox 120 metros.. si saben somo podria hacerlo se los agradeceria, se me hace que debo usar amplificador.. pero no se de que tipo o como pedirlos para comprar..
gracias...


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 25, 2013)

La señal de 4-20 se puede llevar varios metrso. personalmente hasta 150 metros trabajé y sin problemas. 

saludos 

Juan José.


----------

